# Bearing Question Again



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*I read the other bearing question but I have one of my own. Our outback is a 2006 and we just got it last July. We've only been out in it 4 times( vacation in july yeah) and we have I'd say less than 1000 miles on it. I took the little cap off to expose the bearing fitting and there seems to be grease around the bearing. My question is should I still grease these bearings every year or is there a certin milage or should I be ok to go through this season without doing anything. If I should grease them how do I know how much to pump in there? I got a new grease gun and the high temp grease. I'm just not sure if I should do it or how much to do. I'm sorry to say that I'm about as mechanical as a pencil.....

thanks for your help gang...................

Howie and Squirly *_


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have greased mine every 3 to 5000 miles and usually before a long trip. I put the grease gun on the fitting and S-L-O-W-L-Y pump in the grease until you see it come out as new grease.

I took my previous unit in for brake work one time and the mechanic said that the rear grease seal on one wheel was coming out letting grease escape when the wheel warmed up. He said he thought the EZ Lubes were a real mistake. He said the rear seals can be pushed out when grease is forced in too hard and fast. I hope somebody else will comment. I'm interested in their experience.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

They work fine and the seals will not roll if the grease is injected correctly.

You need to jack up the wheel being greased and rotate the wheel as the grease is injected. This prevents pressure build up on the rear seal and it also distributes the grease better through the bearing.

I do this once a year with plans for a complete disassembly and inspection at 3 years to check the bearings and brakes.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

JimBo99 said:


> I have greased mine every 3 to 5000 miles and usually before a long trip. I put the grease gun on the fitting and S-L-O-W-L-Y pump in the grease until you see it come out as new grease.
> 
> I took my previous unit in for brake work one time and the mechanic said that the rear grease seal on one wheel was coming out letting grease escape when the wheel warmed up. He said he thought the EZ Lubes were a real mistake. He said the rear seals can be pushed out when grease is forced in too hard and fast. I hope somebody else will comment. I'm interested in their experience.
> [snapback]122486[/snapback]​


I brought my trailer home from the dealer in Indiana to discover grease all over the rear street side wheel -- obviously a blown seal. Here's where my dealer, Customers First RV, really shined. Being 200+ miles away, I called them with the problem. They called Keystone for a warranty approval, but didn't like the lack of speed in their response. So the dealer called Dexter Axle directly, and then Dexter called me right away, saying get it fixed locally and they will reimburse me.

The mechanic who replaced the rear seal said that he sees a lot of seal problems on these EZ Lube or Bearing Buddy axles. Most problems are created by using too much pressure or filling too fast. He said use a hand-operated gun and go slow and easy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Agree with CamperAndy...grease every year...inspect every third.


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

_*ok gang, I'm still a little leary about all this greasing advice. I am having my father in law come over this week and do the greasing for me. I'm a mechanical spaz. Like I said since the 21rs is only one year old and only has about 600 miles on it so if he just pumps the grease in until new grease comes out I should be fine? I will after this season have all the bearings repacked or replaced. Sorry If I sound paranoid about this or to the extent of being anal but I don't want any problems towing my baby up to the Pocono's this weekend. Words of assurance would do wonders...........thanks*_


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Howie said:


> _*ok gang, I'm still a little leary about all this greasing advice. I am having my father in law come over this week and do the greasing for me. I'm a mechanical spaz. Like I said since the 21rs is only one year old and only has about 600 miles on it so if he just pumps the grease in until new grease comes out I should be fine? I will after this season have all the bearings repacked or replaced. Sorry If I sound paranoid about this or to the extent of being anal but I don't want any problems towing my baby up to the Pocono's this weekend. Words of assurance would do wonders...........thanks*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make sure you raise the wheel you are working on and rotate it as you inject the grease. This will properly distribute the grease and prevent blow out of the rear seal.


----------

